# SpamAssassin



## nightwar (Feb 21, 2013)

IM I'm trying to install SpamAssassin and im I'm getting an error, can anyone help:

```
root@server:/usr/home/rich # cd /usr/ports/mail/
root@server:/usr/ports/mail # cd p5-Mail-Sp
p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-Alt/ p5-Mail-SpamAssassin/     p5-Mail-Spool/
root@server:/usr/ports/mail # cd p5-Mail-SpamAssassin
root@server:/usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin # make
===>  License AL2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6
===>  Extracting for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz
===>  License AL2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6
=> Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://www.apache.org/dist/spamassassin/source/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz[/url]
Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz                 92% of 1179 kB  353 kBps
fetch: Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz appears to be truncated: 1113056/1208182 bytes
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://archive.apache.org/dist/spamassassin/source/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz[/url]
Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz                 92% of 1179 kB  352 kBps
fetch: Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz appears to be truncated: 1112936/1208182 bytes
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/Web/apache/spamassassin/source/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz[/url]
Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz                 92% of 1179 kB  286 kBps
fetch: Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz appears to be truncated: 1113084/1208182 bytes
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** [checksum] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** [build] Error code 1
```

Perl Info:

```
root@server:/usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin # perl -v

This is perl 5, version 14, subversion 2 (v5.14.2) built for i386-freebsd-64int

Copyright 1987-2011, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2013)

Remove any partial SpamAssassin downloads from /usr/ports/distfiles/, run [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin && make clean distclean[/cmd] and try again.


----------



## nightwar (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried that one already  

Im I'm thinking it has something to do with Perl, im I'm not sure. *W*hat other info/logs should I provide?

```
root@server:/usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin # make clean distclean
===>  Cleaning for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6
===>  Deleting distfiles for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6
root@server:/usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin # make clean distclean
root@server:/usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin # make
===>  License AL2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6
=> Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://www.apache.org/dist/spamassassin/source/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz[/url]
Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz                 92% of 1179 kB  336 kBps
fetch: Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz appears to be truncated: 1112957/1208182 bytes
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://archive.apache.org/dist/spamassassin/source/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz[/url]
Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz                 92% of 1179 kB  300 kBps
fetch: Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz appears to be truncated: 1112964/1208182 bytes
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/Web/apache/spamassassin/source/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz[/url]
Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2.tar.gz                 34% of 1179 kB  395 kBps^C
```


----------



## fonz (Feb 21, 2013)

A quick test of`# cd /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail/SpamAssassin``# make fetch`works just fine here. Considering how the first two attempts are interrupted at 92%, the obvious possibility is that your disk (or at least the partition that /usr/ports/distfiles is on) is full and the somewhat less obvious possibility is that you have a networking problem.


----------



## nightwar (Feb 21, 2013)

I am unsure as to what it was, but I ended up getting it installed using:  

```
pkg_add -r ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6.tbz
```

*make fetch* actually did not error out when I had tried that..


----------



## fonz (Feb 22, 2013)

nightwar said:
			
		

> I am unsure as to what it was, but I ended up getting it installed using:
> 
> ```
> pkg_add -r ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6.tbz
> ...


You may still want to use `% df -h` to see whether the partition that /usr/ports/distfiles is on is perhaps nearly full. If I remember correctly pkg_add(1) dowloads and extracts in /var/tmp, which could be on a different partition (depending on your setup, of course).


----------

